# found a frog



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Found a frog in the backyard today, research indicates it's a Gray Tree Frog. I took some pics before letting him go. 



























Never run across one before but they are so loud the last couple of nights they must be all over.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

He's a cute little guy. We have a decent amount of green tree frogs in Virginia. Those little guys are so cute. 

I used to have albino african clawed frogs for a while. The bad thing is that those little guys are quite the jumpers. They manage to escape even in covered tanks. I was young back then. I can now think of other ways to keep the little guys safe... but still. I just don't want to walk into a room and find another frog has jumped the aquarium.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I love frogs. You hear them a lot this time of year. Especially in the hills or near areas that hold water.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, so cute!!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

African clawed frog freak me out. Especially the albinos...


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

You should see all the frogs here!!! There everywhere! I mean, it's crazy! But they aren't Gray Tree Frogs though. (S)he's cute!


----------

